# Asus Pro5IJ: Grafikkarte vs Intel HD Graphics Bitte um Hilfe



## Nosferatu05 (30. Mai 2011)

Moin

Grade noch gedacht ich könnte ja mal nach updates suchen und da finde ich erstmal heraus, das ich in meinem Gerätemanager gar keine geforce 310m aufgelistet habe.

Als erstes bin ich auf die Herstellerseite und um sicher zu gehen, wollte ich mir die nvidia Software laden, die automatisch meine verbaute Karte erkennt und den passenden Treiber installiert. Leider wurde nichts gefunden.

Dann ahbe ich heraus gefunden, das Intel HD Graphics ein in die CPU verbauter Chip ist. Nun möchte ich gerne meine auf dem Laptop selbst angepriesene nvidia geforce 310m installieren und dieses on board ausschalten. 

Geht das überhaupt? Woher weiß ic, ob ich die Karte tatsächlich verbaut habe? CPU-Z sagt mir nämlich auch nur etwas über die Intel HD! Meine Sorge ist nämlich jetzt, das ich seid 8 Monaten einen Laptop mit falscher Hardware besitze 

Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## HAWX (30. Mai 2011)

Guck mal ob du bei deinem Laptop ins Bios kommst.(Meistens muss man F12 oder entf drücken)
Bei meinem ehemaligen Notebook konnte ich da einstellen welche Gpu ich nutzen möchte.
Mittlerweile gibt es aber auch Modelle bei denen man mit einer Tastenkombination die Gpu unter Windows wechseln kann.
Da hilft dann ein Blick ins Handbuch.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (30. Mai 2011)

ok ich werde das mal versuchen, danke


----------



## HAWX (30. Mai 2011)

Nosferatu05 schrieb:
			
		

> ok ich werde das mal versuchen, danke



Alles klar. Berichte bitte dann ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (30. Mai 2011)

Ok das funktioniert schonmal suuuper! Nun werden mir beide Grafikkarten angezeigt. Kann ich die Intel DH im Gerätemanager einfach entfernen oder gibt es dann probleme? 
Brauche ich wirklich diesen Intel HD? 

Habe dann auch noch ein nettes feature gefunden 

Easy Over-Clock
[3%] 
[5%]

3% war standart. hab es nun mal auf 5 gestellt 

Nun müsste ich ja problemlos bei nvidia die aktuellen treiber dafür installieren können! YEAH


----------



## HAWX (30. Mai 2011)

Du kannst sie entfernen, aber wozu?
Wenn du mal mehr Akkulaufzeit benötigst kannst du dann ja wieder auf die Intel-Igp zurückstellen

Edit: Du hast nicht viel gezockt oder?
Das du mit der Intel-HD zurecht gekommen bist


----------



## Nosferatu05 (30. Mai 2011)

Doch das habe ich und ich schwöre dir, ich dachte ich habe eine kack grafikkarte!

Ich habe nun ca 30 Stunden Dirt 3 auf dem Buckel, Crysis habe ich auch schon gespielt! Soweit war die Grafik ok aber nix dolles. Nur jetzt ist mir auch klar, wieso Patrizier 4 so grottenschlecht aussah und dauernd ruckelte -.-

Werde gleich mal alles testen. Habe in den nvidia optionen nun die Karte als primäres Gerät eingestellt. Ich bin grade sowas von happy 
Der Laptop war eigentlich nur eine übergangslösung bis meine PC teile endlich kommen. Im übrigen spielt Freundin immer damit so sachen wie wow. Da könnte man fast meinen, der Intel HD Chip kann mehr als man ihm zutraut 

Nochmals Danke danke!!!


----------



## HAWX (30. Mai 2011)

Kein Problem
Schön wenn jetzt alles klappt!


----------



## derdizzo (26. November 2015)

jetzt hab ich abner noch was anderes vor..habe 2 monitore  dabei gestellt (Acer 240HL ) und (Asus vw225n) 

links und recjhts daneben (proll..hehe) aber ich schaffe es nicht alle 3 BILDSCHIRME gleichzeitig anzusteuern. 
Der asus ist per VGA am Laptop und der Acer ist mit einem DVI - HDMI kabel angeklemmt am laoppi( HDMI am laptop- DVI am monitor )

in den nvidia einstellungen unter der PhysiX einstellung kan ich wählen welche der beiden Grakas den Physix erhällt, und bin auf folgendes gestossen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habe dann echt nochma akribisch am laptopgehäuise geschaut, dieser besitzt aber wirklich nur 1 x VGA 1x HDMI...
hier baut sich so langsam meine verzweiflung auf. 

Frage is demensprechend 

WIE bekomm ich alle 3 bildschirme zum laufen. und das im erweiterten modus..nix clonen oder so.

und WIE steck ich überhaupt was an die linke karte...naja ..ihr wisst schon wies gemeint ist.

is dringend, weil.. ich hab  vor links und rechts je ein turntable (Dj-Software) zu setzenb und inner mitte (intigriertes display) die mischpulte und co zu setzen.

bin echt gespannt auf die lösung^^.. selbst wens nit funzt...will gern wissen wieso und warum..ect.

Gruss euer 

ReViper (derdizzo)


----------

